# Aggressive females?



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I know this topic has been covered before, but I'd really like to hear how you introduce your pairs. I had a very nasty intro with my best tri buck and his sister(s).

I normally introduce new pairs in the afternoon by bringing the girl to the boy. Usually I use a freshly cleaned cage that the buck has been using.

This time I used one of my 30 gallon run on aquariums for their home. One tricolor girl and one splashed girl were brought to the tricolor buck. All went well thru the afternoon and evening with only minimal squabbling but by morning my boy was cowering in his house with a bloody tail and torn ear....needless to say I was mortified. They were of course immediately separated.

The splashed girl was significantly bigger than the buck. Having come from the same litter it is surprising to me how much bigger the splashed are from the tricolors. Has anyone else noticed such size disparity in their litters and could that have contributed to the problem?

I'll be giving the buck several weeks recoup time (at least) and will try again with just ONE doe but wondered if anyone had any suggestions for more success.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a couple of suggestions. First, I'd use a smaller tank; I think the mousies feel more secure in in a more confined space. the buck should have enough time in his tank to thoroughly claim it by marking, I'd say about two or three days at least. If the doe is still aggressive with those measures you may just have a doe you don't want to breed.

It might also help if the two does had a a couple of days to get acquainted before being placed with the buck.

I usually feed liberally and include treats whenever mixing mousies on the theory that it's a way to 'break the ice'.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i would put them in the morning as you have all day to watch them


----------

